# Schwinn FrankenJag



## Nashman (Feb 12, 2017)

I owned a really nice red and chrome 1958 Schwinn Jaguar Mk II in the '80's, did new rims, tires, replated handlebars, new cables etc.& ended up selling it back to the seller ( was my ex wife's Boss) when I needed cash to buy more stuff, focus more on ballooners as opposed to a middle weight.  Hey, they are nice bikes, but other than the swell tank, and cantilever frame, rear rack, the seat and 3 spd S/A set up, caliper brakes etc. were so much like many of our Canadian made CCM's, Raleighs, etc. of that late 50's/early 60's era. ( kinda boring to me) Unless those seats were mint, I found them to be an eyesore. Front carrier is useful, but not appealing to my eyes. Hey, we all have different tastes.

With the help of many people in the hobby ( Cabe) I put together this over the last couple of months. It has John's repro chain tires ( full balloon tires) but stock frame, tank, and various other tid bits. I like the internal Shimano 3 speed twisty, and coaster brakes. I think it will be a fun ride once all this snow melts. Thanks for looking!  Bob


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 12, 2017)

Super! I'll bet that rides really nice with those big tires.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 12, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> Super! I'll bet that rides really nice with those big tires.



Thanks, I appreciate it. I've only ridden it about 2 rotations of the crank ( 25') in the basement, then I hit the furnace! Short ride, but a smooth one...yeah, I had vintage NOS Indian Head Carlisles on it, then a pal on the Cabe sold me an extra set of the chains. I ride on original vintage tires quite often, but those repro's look and ride really sweet. I plan to ride it lots this Summer, so new rubber is probably a bonus.


----------

